# Image Upload Service



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

So let me start by saying that I'm very thankful for the image upload service.  I use it all the time.  The thing that's been bugging me is that you can't upload an image when using Opera or Google Chrome.  I use chrome or opera quite a bit, so it's a pain to open up a different browser if I need to upload an image.  

Both browsers have the same issue.  It lets me choose an image off my hard drive and lists it successfully in the selection box, but when you click on "Upload Picture", the button changes to "Please wait..." and just hangs there forever.  The image never gets uploaded.  I've duplicated this many times, and on multiple computers.    

I know this isn't exactly a show-stopper, but I thought you guys might want to know it was going on.  Thanks.


----------



## Narin (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll take a look at this and see what I can do


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 5, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at this and see what I can do


Thanks Narin.


----------

